# Mafia 2: DLC erschienen



## Diweex (7. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community.
Ab heute ist das DLC Packet Mafia 2: Jimmy's Vendetta auf Steam verfügbar.
Die kosten liegen bei 7,99€.
Es beinhaltet offensichtlich ein paar Missionen und man spielt einen Typ Namens Jimmy, der, wie erwartet, die schmutzigen Jobs erledigen muss.
Außerdem gibts ein Leadersystem, mit dem man Erfolge mit anderen Spielern abgleichen kann.

Meine Meinung dazu:
Bestimmt interessant, da ich aber das Hauptspiel noch nicht habe, wirds wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich das spielen kann

Hier gehts zum Steamshop:
Mafia II DLC: Jimmy's Vendetta on Steam

gruß

diweex


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

Gut, ich warte auf Tests oder so und dann wirds eventuell gekauft.

Die Atmosphäre in Mafia 2 finde ich sehr sehr gelungen. Da aber das Ende so seltsam kommen soll, brauch ich dann was neues zum gamen.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (7. September 2010)

Mafia 2 ist ein wunderbares Spiel. Ich habs durch und bin gerade an Vendetta dran, dem DLC. Leider komm ich zur Zeit nicht weiter und das kann ziemlich nervig werden in diesem Spiel, dass man die Mission immer von ganz vorne starten muss, für mich der einzige Kritikpunkt, zusammen mit dem PhysX Muss. Sonst ein verbessertes GTA IV, in den 50er.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

ll_tim_ll schrieb:


> Mafia 2 ist ein wunderbares Spiel. Ich habs durch und bin gerade an Vendetta dran, dem DLC. Leider komm ich zur Zeit nicht weiter und das kann ziemlich nervig werden in diesem Spiel, dass man die Mission immer von ganz vorne starten muss, für mich der einzige Kritikpunkt, zusammen mit dem PhysX Muss. Sonst ein verbessertes GTA IV, in den 50er.



Wie groß ist das DLC, weißt du das?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. September 2010)

Der DLC ist ca 350 MB groß.

Ich find den DLC schon ganz cool, kann aber auch an Jimmy liegen. 
Die 8€ wars mir wert, so hab ich jetzt ca 50€ für das Game ausgegeben und das geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (8. September 2010)

Tja, sonst war sowas halt gleich im Spiel mit drin denn ich glaube nicht das die innerhalb der kurzen Zeit seit dem Erscheinen den kompletten DLC von Grund auf hochgezogen haben. ^^ Ich finde es einfach nur schade was mit dem Games geschieht, da wird von vorneherein am Umfang gespart um es dann für teures Geld als DLC nachschieben zu können. Schade aber früher oder später wird wohl auch ein Spiel kommen bei dem ich mit auf den Zug aufspringen muss da ich keine Wahl habe wenn ich es zocken will aber auf Mafia 2 kann ich getrost verzichten und ich hoffe ich halte noch lange durch ohne irgendwelchen DLC-Müll. 

Für die Leute die es nicht stört denen wünsche ich eigentlich nur viel Spass aber denke/hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige der so eingestellt ist!

JustMy2Cents


----------



## Core #1 (8. September 2010)

die achievements von dem DLC waren schon seit mafia 2 start bei steam drin, die PS3 version käufer haben das DLC kostenlos dazu bekommen...

von daher würde ich sagen war jimmys vendetta schon lange fertig, und taugt halt was um noch bisschen geld einzufahren. solange die DLCs eine ordentliches spielerlebnis/spielzeit bringen, warum denn nicht.
toll ist dieses ganze runterladen und häppchen spielen natürlich nicht... aber ist  leider der trend, und wird auch sicher noch krasser fortgesetzt.

mich nervt aber vielmehr dieser ganze vorbesteller DLC/"bonusinhalte" kram, v.a. bei multiplayertiteln.


----------



## narutogt (8. September 2010)

@Astra-Coupe - Ich teile Deine Einstellung^^. Heute, da ich die letzten acht Wochen kein Internet hatte, nur noch mehr. Ich konnte das Gros meiner Spiele zwar noch zocken, einige Neue jedoch fordeten mich auf meine Internetverbindung zu prüfen. Ich will gar nicht wissen, was gewesen wäre, hätte ich für dies Spiel nochmal 2 Level haben wollen und für das andere Game die letzte Mission, weil sie im Hauptspiel "leider" nicht enthalten war...

DLCs DLCs... Blablabla... "Früher" habe ich mir ein Spiel gekauft und mir n halbes Jahr / Jahr später das Addon (welches teilweise fast 'n neues, eigenständiges Spiel war) besorgt, wenn ich das Hauptspiel gut fand.

Jetzt in Mafia 2? Hieß es von einigen Usern nicht sogar, dass Sie gerade mal 10-12 Stunden Spielspaß hatten? Das sind bei nem Straßenpreis von 40€ grobe 4€ pro Stunde.

Iwi erinnert mich das zunehmend an die Zigarettenindustrie... (ganz ruhig^^ ich weiß, rauchen ist schädlich und gehört evt nicht in Relation gesetzt). Aber jedes Mal, wenn man mal 2 - 3 Stunden was "Neues" zocken will muss man wie bei nem Arcadegame Kohle einschmeißen.

Wenn man schon häppchenweise Level verkauft (übertriebene Darstellung), dann bitte das Hautspiel für 'n 10er raushauen und den User entscheiden lassen welche Stadtbereiche und welche dazugehörigen Missionen er abklappern will. [Wo ich gerade darüber nachdenke finde ich die Idee total sch**ße] zorro


----------



## Astra-Coupe (8. September 2010)

narutogt schrieb:


> @Astra-Coupe - Ich teile Deine Einstellung^^. Heute, da ich die letzten acht Wochen kein Internet hatte, nur noch mehr. Ich konnte das Gros meiner Spiele zwar noch zocken, einige Neue jedoch fordeten mich auf meine Internetverbindung zu prüfen. Ich will gar nicht wissen, was gewesen wäre, hätte ich für dies Spiel nochmal 2 Level haben wollen und für das andere Game die letzte Mission, weil sie im Hauptspiel "leider" nicht enthalten war...
> 
> DLCs DLCs... Blablabla... "Früher" habe ich mir ein Spiel gekauft und mir n halbes Jahr / Jahr später das Addon (welches teilweise fast 'n neues, eigenständiges Spiel war) besorgt, wenn ich das Hauptspiel gut fand.
> 
> ...


 

Dieses Gefühl teile ich ebenso! Früher waren Spiele meisst umfangreicher mit viel Spieltiefe und haben entsprechend lange Action geboten. Heute sieht es so aus als ob man am Ende das Projekt betrachtet, schaut was alles über 20Std. Spielzeit liegt, abschneidet und später als DLC vermarktet.

Wegen Internet - das kann ich ebenfalls gut verstehen, nachdem ich von Freitag bis Sonntag auf unserer halbjährlichen LAN war und nichtsmehr ohne Internet lief. ^^ 
Die erste LAN auf der ich war welche ohne INet zum Singlegamerabend verkommen wäre, am SA hatten wir dann INet quer durchs ganze Haus bis in die Garage verlegt und einen neuen Router besorgt weil wirklich alles andere nichts gebracht hat. Hallo? Warum muss man für jeden Mist Steam online haben oder über Internetserver verbunden werden?

Aber wer weiss, vieleicht kann ich mir ja bald einen Offline-LAN-Modus als DLC kaufen?!


----------



## @@RON (8. September 2010)

Gut, dass ich es mir vorbestellt habe. So habe ich den Key für das DLC dazu bekommen 

Aber erstmal muss ich das Hauptspiel durchspielen


----------



## narutogt (8. September 2010)

> Aber wer weiss, vieleicht kann ich mir ja bald einen Offline-LAN-Modus als DLC kaufen?!



DAS wäre ein sinnvoller DLC!

btt: Wenn der Spaß für Mafia2 jetzt 7,99 kostet und einige den DLC "für lau" bekommen haben, weil sie blind vorbestellt haben, so kommt mir doch der Gedanke, dass die Publisher diejenigen belohnen, die es wagen ein eventuell grottiges Spiel zu kaufen, ohne zumindest mal ne Demo angezockt zu haben.

Ich habe mir nur wenige Spiele blind gekauft. Dazu zählten GTA4 und SC2. Und auch wenn ich ein riesiger C&C Freund bin, hatte ich irgendwie ein dummes Gefühl, als ich mir z.B. den neuen Teil, dessen Namen ich schon wieder aus meinem Kopf gelöscht habe^^, kaufen wollte.

Bei Mafia 2 war es ähnlich. Irgendetwas sträubte sich in mir. Was mich jetzt aber mal interessiert... Wie lange habt ihr, die das Spiel und im besten Fall auch das Addon, verzeihung... den DLC besitzen an den beiden Teilen gesessen? Kann man sich ähnlich viel Zeit mit dem DLC begnügen wie mit dem Hauptspiel?


----------



## Junkie2003 (9. September 2010)

ALso ich hab für das hauptspiel ca 10 std beim ersten druchspielen gebraucht, beim dlc bin ich jetz bei 25 % und zock schon gute 3 std.
hatte das spiel aufgrund der guten demo vorbestellt. hab nur 42€ bei amazon bezahlt und hab mir gedacht dann kann ich mir auch ausnahmsweise das dlc für 8 € leisten, weil 50€ fürn Spiel is noch ok. wenn jetz ein storyrelvantes dlc kommen sollte werde ich wohl schwach aber ansonsten bin ich eher nicht begeistert von der dlc politik.
also ich finde man kann da locker mehr zeit beim hauptspiel verbraten wenn man geilch den schweren schwierigkeitsgrad wählt und dann nich (so wie ich am anfang) immer nur wie son irrer durch die gegend rast ,sondern sich zeit läst und die gegend geniest!


----------



## mixxed_up (9. September 2010)

Ihr vergesst immer, dass Jimmys Vendetta gar nicht aus dem Hauptspiel rausgeschnitten sein kann, weil es da um einen anderen Charakter geht. Ergo ein klassisches AddOn - meiner Meinung nach völlig ok, wobei AddOn`s normalerweise mehr kosten, als 8 €. Also seit lieber froh.

Oder wie hätte eurer Meinung nach Jimmys Vendetta in die Haupthandlung gepasst? 

In Mafia 2 geht es nur um Vito, im AddOn um Jimmy.

Kapische?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

Hat eigentlich noch einer das Problem das es in der letzten Mission in dem Haus Wände gibt die eigentlich gar nicht da sind?


----------



## narutogt (9. September 2010)

N' Addon nach zwei bis drei Wochen? Thumbs up, echt mal... Wenn das bei meinen bisherigen Favs auch so gewesen wäre. Großartig.

Aber der Gedanke von Mixxed_Up ist schon nachvollziehbar und abgeschlossen doch ganz cool für 8 Euronen.

Ich will auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber mir kommt das ganze trotdem spanisch vor^^. Zumal man wie besagt echt nur grobe 20Std+ INC "Addon" Spielspaß hat.

Bei ModerWarfareII Habe ich mich über den Singleplayermodus auch schwarz geärgert. Spiel angemacht, gezockt, Ende, schlafengegangen... Jetzt mal den MPModus außenvor, aber so betrachtet ne blöde Nummer. Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich hätte nach der Nummer kein weiteres Geld mehr dafür ausgegeben.


----------



## MARIIIO (11. September 2010)

Bin eh gegen DLCs. Hab mich schon geärgert, als ich im Hauptmenü von Mafia "Herunterladbare Inhalte" gelesen habe.

Ich bin ja mal so optimistisch und hoffe einfach, dass die Publischer die DLC-Politik wieder einstellen, da meiner Meinung nach an einem Spiel mit DLC die zusätzlichen Inhalte ja schon bei der entwicklung mit eingeplant. Folge: Im vergleich zu "früher" bekommt man ein halbes bis dreiviertel-spiel und der rest wird nachgeschoben als DLC

Hat mindestens 2 vorteile: Die Kunden geben insgesamt mehr geld für das spiel aus, da, wie von euch schon bewiesen, die 8 € pro DLC dann doch gerne noch ausgegeben werden. Zweitens verlängert sich die entwicklungszeit, da man ja nur 3/4 des inhalts zum release fertig haben muss.

Ich find dlcs ******* und wenn die keiner kaufen würde, gäbs bald auch wieder komplette spiele. Mit der dlc-kauferei macht ihrs euch doch selbst znichte. Dann nachher aber nicht heulen wenn man hauptspiele dann in 5 stunden durch hat...


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Bin eh gegen DLCs. Hab mich schon geärgert, als ich im Hauptmenü von Mafia "Herunterladbare Inhalte" gelesen habe.



Ich finde auch DLCs zum . Dass ist kunden abzockerei. Solche DLCs sollten standardmaessig schon im Hauptspiel enthalten sein. Ich bin dann auch bereit etwas laenger zu warten bis das Spiel fertig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde auch DLCs zum . Dass ist kunden abzockerei. Solche DLCs sollten standardmaessig schon im Hauptspiel enthalten sein. Ich bin dann auch bereit etwas laenger zu warten bis das Spiel fertig ist.


 
Bei Mafia 2 war klar, dass das DLC gleichzeitig entwickelt wurde.
Man will halt doppelt kassieren, ist doch nicht verwerflich, sind halt Kapitalisten.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Mafia 2 war klar, dass das DLC gleichzeitig entwickelt wurde.
> Man will halt doppelt kassieren, ist doch nicht verwerflich, sind halt Kapitalisten.



Naja, von mir bekommen die keinen Cent mehr fuer ihr DLC. Dass Spiel ist auch schon so teuer genug.


----------



## Selvos (12. September 2010)

Der DLC Mist geht mir auch gehörig auf den Zünder. Obwohl Mafia 1 ein sensationell geiles Spiel war werde ich mir Mafia 2 NICHT kaufen , weil ich diese Entwicklung bei Computerspielen nicht unterstütze. Der Boykott solcher Spiele ist hoffe ich das Einzige wirksame Mittel.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde auch DLCs zum . Dass ist kunden abzockerei. Solche DLCs sollten standardmaessig schon im Hauptspiel enthalten sein. Ich bin dann auch bereit etwas laenger zu warten bis das Spiel fertig ist.




Dann erklär mir mal, wie das DLC LOGISCH ins Hauptspiel hätte integriert werden können, ohne auf einmal zwei verschiedene Geschichten zu erzählen.

Das wäre total verwirrend, denn dort geht es um EINE Hauptperson, und nicht um zwei. Falls es dir nämlich aufgefallen ist, erzählt Jimmys Vendetta eine andere Geschichte.

Im DLC gibt es halt die ein oder andere kleine Neuerung, und einige neue Missionen. Also ein klassisches AddOn.

Was habt ihr alle? Früher gab es auch AddOns, hat da einer gemeckert? 

Wenn man das DLC kaufen müsste, um die Story fortzuführen, dann hätte ich es verstanden. Aber das was 2K da macht ist doch vollkommen normal.

Die Hypothese, dass da Teile des Spiels rausgeschnitten wurden, um sie später kostenpflichtig zu verticken, ist somit Schall und Rauch.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

Selvos schrieb:


> Der DLC Mist geht mir auch gehörig auf den Zünder. Obwohl Mafia 1 ein sensationell geiles Spiel war werde ich mir Mafia 2 NICHT kaufen , weil ich diese Entwicklung bei Computerspielen nicht unterstütze. Der Boykott solcher Spiele ist hoffe ich das Einzige wirksame Mittel.



Also ich plane mir das Spiel trotzdem zu kaufen aber den DLC kaufe ich mir sicherlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, wie das DLC LOGISCH ins Hauptspiel hätte integriert werden können, ohne auf einmal zwei verschiedene Geschichten zu erzählen.
> 
> Das wäre total verwirrend, denn dort geht es um EINE Hauptperson, und nicht um zwei. Falls es dir nämlich aufgefallen ist, erzählt Jimmys Vendetta eine andere Geschichte.


 
Die hätten die Geschichte erst mal zu Ende erzählen sollen und nicht plötzlich ein Addon raushauen, obwohl die Story um (wie heißen die beiden noch?) nicht mal zu Ende erzählt wurde.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die hätten die Geschichte erst mal zu Ende erzählen sollen und nicht plötzlich ein Addon raushauen, obwohl die Story um (wie heißen die beiden noch?) nicht mal zu Ende erzählt wurde.




Die Story ist an der Stelle wohl von den Entwicklern als Ende vorgesehen.

Immer dieses mimimi, Abzocke, Boykott usw.

Das ist ein Mini Addon, weshalb es auch nur 8 € kostet. Ein richtiges "großes AddOn" kostet nämlich meistens 20 - 30 €, da kann man unzählige Beispiele für nennen.

Hauptsache meckern, anhand der von mir genannten Beispiele sieht man das ganz gut.


----------



## Ezio (12. September 2010)

Das Ende wäre aber mehr als lahm. Ich denke da kommt auf jeden Fall noch was.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das Ende wäre aber mehr als lahm. Ich denke da kommt auf jeden Fall noch was.




Nö, denn DAS wäre dann eine Frechheit, das mit dem jetzigen DLC(s) aber nicht.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, wie das DLC LOGISCH ins Hauptspiel hätte integriert werden können, ohne auf einmal zwei verschiedene Geschichten zu erzählen.



Dass waere ganz einfach. Die haetten dass so wie in The Witcher Enhanced Edition machen koennen. Dass waere fair aber nicht diese Abzocke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Story ist an der Stelle wohl von den Entwicklern als Ende vorgesehen.


 
Da kommt garantiert noch was, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man jetzt wieder 7 Jahre warten muss, bis man weiß, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist. 
Also wird es eine Fortsetzung dessen geben, sicher dann als DLC und *das* ist das Abzocke. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Das Ende wäre aber mehr als lahm. Ich denke da kommt auf jeden Fall noch was.


 
Ich hab das Ende auf der Konsole gesehen und mich kaputt gelacht, zum Glück habe ich den Müll nicht gekauft. 
Auch, dass das Game nach 12 Stunden durchgespielt ist und dass man nicht mal Nebenmissionen machen kann, ist arm.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass waere ganz einfach. Die haetten dass so wie in The Witcher Enhanced Edition machen koennen. Dass waere fair aber nicht diese Abzocke.




Hmm und wie viele Spiele machen es wie The Witcher? The Witcher? 

@ Quante

Es gibt aber noch andere Spiele mit offenem Ende. Das hier ist einfach nur Volksgemecker, nichts weiter.

Weiterhin solltet ihr euch mal vor Augen führen, dass kein Spiel aus Nächstenliebe gemacht wird, sondern um Geld zu scheffeln bis zum Gehtnichtmehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Oder wie bei The force Unleashed, wo Konsoleros abgezockt sind, denn die mussten für die 3 neuen Missionen, die in 2 Stunden durch waren, extra Geld ausgeben. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ Quante
> 
> Es gibt aber noch andere Spiele mit offenem Ende. Das hier ist einfach nur Volksgemecker, nichts weiter.


 
Dann nenn mir mal eins, dass *so* endet.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

Ich hab mir das Ende gerade nochmal bei YouTube angsehen, was ist daran so schlimm? Man kann sich vorstellen was mit Joe passiert, das bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung. Und Mafia 3 wird dann wieder eine neue Story mit neuem Charakter haben, weil Mafia 1 auch nichts mit Mafia 2 zu tun hat.


----------



## iceman650 (12. September 2010)

Also zum Glück hab ich die alte Geldkuh Mafia nicht gekauft


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hmm und wie viele Spiele machen es wie The Witcher? The Witcher?



Leider ist dass so. Jeder Spiele-Entwickler sollte dass so wie The Witcher Enhanced Edition machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Ende gerade nochmal bei YouTube angsehen, was ist daran so schlimm? Man kann sich vorstellen was mit Joe passiert, das bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung. Und Mafia 3 wird dann wieder eine neue Story mit neuem Charakter haben, weil Mafia 1 auch nichts mit Mafia 2 zu tun hat.


 
Sinnvoller wäre es aber, wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte, es auszusuchen. Also, entweder nimmt man diese Ende und kämpft Joe frei (man stirbt im Kugelhagel, aber gemeinsam) oder man pfeift auf seinen FReund und kassiert die Kohle, also in etwa wie bei GTA 4, wo man ja auch ziwschen Geld und Freundin wählen kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

Aber das ist auch nicht überall so, also immer noch normal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Trotzdem ist das kein Schluss, wie es zu einem PC Spiel passt, daher ist die logische Überlegung, dass mit DLCs noch was nachkommen wird. Mal abwarten.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das kein Schluss, wie es zu einem PC Spiel passt, daher ist die logische Überlegung, dass mit DLCs noch was nachkommen wird. Mal abwarten.




Toll, und was willst du da reinpacken? Nur die Mission wo man Joe freikämpfen muss? Dafür machen die sicher kein DLC und auch keinen Patch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Es geht darum, wie die Geschichte weiter geht, dass man das nicht ein einer Mission machen muss, sollte einleuchten.


----------

